# My budgie, isn't moving at all



## Millet Only (May 25, 2021)

My biggest budgie, not sure if he's older or not, has not moved at all for about 5 minutes. Other days, he is quite active, and he was in the morning as well, but right now in the afternoon he isn't moving. It's not dark outside either. Could someone help please?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is he perching or is he puffed up?


----------



## Millet Only (May 25, 2021)

Cody said:


> Is he perching or is he puffed up?


Sorry, for answering late, I'm guessing he was just tired, but he became active again! He's going to sleep now though.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How old is this budgie?*


----------



## Millet Only (May 25, 2021)

I'm not sure, from the breeder, we didn't get the age, I think they are about 1 year old though.

They've gone to sleep now though, and he started become active again after 10 minutes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Then he was probably simply resting.
I'm closing this thread now.*


----------

